# wookey hole and minehead



## Callie (Sep 12, 2012)

I am going on a holiday to minehead with some friends for a week.


Can people recommened some things n places to go to in early October? Yer/No?


----------



## Geri (Sep 12, 2012)

Dunster is nice.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Geri said:


> Dunster is nice.


Yep, Dunster Castle - liked that
Cheddar Gorge too


----------



## Thora (Sep 12, 2012)

There's a steam train.  This might only be exciting if you are a small boy though


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2012)

Wrong time for this thread.

JFT96 and all the others since then fucked over by state LIES that the general public just lie down and accept.


----------



## Yetman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah FUCK THE MAN wake up u ShEEPLE  Wookey hold is a STATE RUN DEATH STAR MONITORIZATION FALICITY


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2012)

Thora said:


> There's a steam train. This might only be exciting if you are a small boy though


 
fixed that for you


----------



## Geri (Sep 13, 2012)

I find steam trains exciting, and I am not a boy.


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2012)

Yetman said:


> Yeah FUCK THE MAN wake up u ShEEPLE  Wookey hold is a STATE RUN DEATH STAR MONITORIZATION FALICITY


 
boozes 

we are going on the steam train to the cider farm! huzzah. i dont get overly excited about steam trains but i do like to look out the window looking for animals! 

dunster sounds like a good idea. any weird and wonderful museums or anything? we found the museum of witchcraft in boscastle on our last holiday and that was pretty cool


----------



## peterkro (Sep 13, 2012)

Blue Anchor train trip is worth doing,nice little village to bumble about.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2012)

Wookey hole and the Cheddar caves are a nice experience, but way overpriced for the 20 minutes tour you get.

We had great fun riding down the river on an inflatable lorry inner tube in Cheddar which was free.

Check out the local farms if your driving for some good old scrumpy... they will be selling off now ready for this years apple pressing (but its been a bad year for most fruit due to the rain)


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2012)

Wookey hole has one very expensive pub food-wise and the campsite "club" which couldn't manage to deliver any hot food that didn't have meat in it. 



Camped that way quite a few times now. The area's frozen in time - weird - almost scary when they had a scarecrow competition going on along the main road when we were cycling home.






Oh, and avoid the main Cheddar to Wells road on a Sunday morning - probably avoid cheddar too - there's a mega car boot down there somewhere and all the Grundys and Horobins rush there in their 4WDs.


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Camped that way quite a few times now. The area's frozen in time - weird - almost scary when they had a scarecrow competition going on along the main road when we were cycling home.


 
scarecrow competition sounds BRILLIANT 

also: window of the month! http://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/event/Window-Month-Talk/event-16846259-detail/event.html


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2012)

Depends what you want to do.. from there you can get up onto Exmoor, and the Quantocks.  Will you have a car?


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2012)

two cars, a one and a half year old and one person who doesnt really like doing much others than sitting/laying down/drinking/smoking/shopping 

we just want ideas for nice days out really, its all going to be a bit weather dependent so any ideas for rain proof activities greatly received!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2012)

Well..
Weston-super-Mare
Wilkins Cider Farm
Lynton and Lynmouth

Or just go find a nice pub somewhere..  definetly go for a drive over the Quantocks and Exmoor.


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2012)

ahh the cider farm.....i think that might be where were getting the steam train to! one closer to minehead though.


----------



## Thora (Sep 13, 2012)

There's a toy shop in Minehead that sells gollywogs   It has a whole window display of "Jolly Gollies".


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2012)

best thing to do is to get the fuck out of Minehead


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 14, 2012)

I was on one of my rare visits to Sainsburys the other day. I notice they had mature cheddar cheese that had been matured in a cave at Wookey Hole. What _possible_ effect could that have on the taste of the cheese?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I was on one of my rare visits to Sainsburys the other day. I notice they had mature cheddar cheese that had been matured in a cave at Wookey Hole. What _possible_ effect could that have on the taste of the cheese?


Make it more expensive?


----------



## Yetman (Sep 14, 2012)

Minehad sucks monkey ass, went shopping there t'other week and it was basically that catalogue you get in Peoples Friend full of drawstring trousers and pastel coloured sweat pants, but as shops. All of them.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2012)

rumour has it that somewhere in Minehead serves a cream tea using squirty cream 

none of these posts have much useful information for Callie . Sorry


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2012)

Thora said:


> There's a toy shop in Minehead that sells gollywogs  It has a whole window display of "Jolly Gollies".


 ooh it'll be just like the isle of wight then.

we should have just gone to butlins.

maybe we'll just go to Bristol everyday?


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2012)

there's the Bakelite museum in Williton

Dunster is worth a visit, especially if you worship the Dark One

A vigorous walk up to Dunkery Beacon, the highest point on Exmoor, can be bracing but may not be suitable for all members of your party

West Somerset steam railway costs a lot but is quite fun

There's a Napoleonic era fort on Brean down near Burnham 

Exeter museum is probably too far but is excellent and free to get in


----------



## Gerry1time (Sep 14, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I was on one of my rare visits to Sainsburys the other day. I notice they had mature cheddar cheese that had been matured in a cave at Wookey Hole. What _possible_ effect could that have on the taste of the cheese?


 
I'm pretty sure cave ageing does affect the taste, due to things like lower temperature, higher humidity and possibly more interesting moulds for the surface of the cheese down there too. Being in the Wookey Hole cave specifically with have made arse all difference though I should imagine. A cave is a cave pretty much.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 14, 2012)

I've only been to Minehead for things at Butlins and the Steam Train there looks good. I've been to at least one decent pub there too. Wookey hole's alright, probably good in Oct without the hordes.

Otherwise you've got Exmoor and North Devon on your doorstep and there's some nice scenery/coast round there


----------



## Hollis (Sep 14, 2012)

See this is what makes Somerset so great.. there's fuck all 'destinations' to go to.. its 'zen' maan.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 14, 2012)

Go to Minehead and just 'be'.


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I've been to at least one decent pub there too.


 

this is important information. which pub!?


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Go to Minehead and just 'be'.


 
I think I would struggle to go to Minehead and not be. Unless I got murdered or something.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 14, 2012)

Callie said:


> this is important information. which pub!?


 
I'll get on streetview and have a look for you tomorrow. There's one I can remember on the seafront with a very good jukebox


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2012)

that would be most excellent, thank you kindly.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 15, 2012)

you want odd museums?

how about the brick and tile museum in Bridgwater? 

and there's the Blake museum celebrating Bridgwater's most only famous son

then get into the Bridgwater spirit by having a fight and marrying your cousin


----------



## Beanburger (Sep 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 23039


Doesn't he man the toll booth on the Severn Bridge?


----------

